# Bluefield, WV - #857 YM URGENT



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13731633

Mercer Co, #857

shelter#857 this sweet boy had no time left at the shelter so a good samaritan paid some boarding for him to get another chance for a new forever home. he needs to get to his place! to inquire contact: [email protected] 









[/img]


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Poor little guy. I hope he finds a home.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This is a duplicate listing for this boy... he's the boy from Mercer Co Shelter in Princeton WV.


----------

